# what is your best compliment



## Sloan165 (May 29, 2011)

Megster said:


> So when someone says "man your car looks clean" do they mean something other than there is no dirt on it??


Not sure but I think so. I took it to mean that the car has great lines, looks good etc.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I take it as a compliment that people give me grief for driving such an expensive car. Its a 7 year old 3-series that would cost less to buy than any new car.

As for my E30, I've had many people come up and offer to buy it, but its not for sale - for a reasonable price at least.


----------



## BigPat3472 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea I drive an 03 7.. People at my job that drive cars they paid way more $$ for than I did my 7 are like "must be nice to have money... And I gotta bid your job (union shop) I just laugh... Like dude you paid more for your hyundai than I paid for my car .... Haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## Maverick64 (Jun 27, 2011)

My funniest moment was in 2008 and I pull up in my 94 E34 BMW at a clients house, and heard "uh oh thats some car you drive, this is going to be a high estimate"!!!!!!!!!!! Meanwhile my other vehicle was a $58000 Chevy Suburban which I normally drove but the clients never complained about...................Go figure!!!!:dunno:


----------



## Maverick64 (Jun 27, 2011)

jhorowitz128 said:


> Same here.....except the wife kicked me out years ago.


Sorry to hear about it.........Hope it was not too costly and emotional..................I bought mine a new 328i, probably cheaper in the long run..................


----------



## Sloan165 (May 29, 2011)

I've noticed that people sure make a lot of assumptions about our cars lol


----------



## beeemerdude (Apr 4, 2011)

My compliment was a simple one. And recent.

Early last morning wekend, drove up to my bank to park & walk the 20 yrds to ATM. No other ppl, or cars around, except for 1 car, a couple of spots away. I get out of my top-down all cleaned up silver-ititanium 325 ci, & an older guy (60 tops?) walking from the ATM while I'm going to it, kinda walks in front of me to stop me a little, & says...... "Nice car, ....looks brand new". 

(I could tell he knew it was at least a 6yr older bimmer, just by his tone.) I respond, just as simply, "Thanks, Sabrina's my baby". 

He understood.


----------



## Wayne's World (Dec 6, 2010)

I was taking a former co-worker of mine to drop his Audi off at the dealership so I drove behind him on the way there. While he was riding back with me, he regarded that he was watching me in the rear view and thought to himself, dang, that car doesn't roll or lean in the turns! That was a 97 318is with Bilstein Sports, Eibachs & Racing Dynamics Front Strut tower bar.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Sloan165 said:


> I've noticed that people sure make a lot of assumptions about our cars lol


Yeah. Many of us do not have those features. Who cares? Either appreciate your car or don't. Your choice.


----------



## CaptSlow (Sep 4, 2011)

I was rolling with my top down and stopped by a gas station. The guy getting gas next to me tells me "if i had that car when i was your age i would have never gotten married". LOL!! Its so true that girls love drop tops :thumbup:


----------



## salvation (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm, I had just returned to Base from a day of spirited driving (mind you my baby was in desperate need of a wash) and the pretty German gate guard (yeah we have Germans guard our military bases, no idea why) told me how amazing she thought my car looked. I told her thank you "danke!" and then upon pulling back on to base, I asked my car how she got compliments on her looks when she was in utter disarray. 

She replied with please make a U turn when possible, as she was still trying to guide me back to base, but since our bases are blocked on all Nav systems I think she was a bit lost, or just didn’t feel like sleeping for the rest of the day. 

Yes I talk to my baby everyday just about, and kiss her on the nose before bed (yes like a rabbit):dunno:


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

This made my day - in fact, my whole new-BMW experience...

In the morning I usually hit Starbucks on the way to the daily grind. Somehow I managed to get the front-and-center space right out front, and I went in to get my usual fix. When I came back to the car, I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. However, just as I was about to back away from the curb, I noticed something fluttering underneath my windshield wiper. Startled and a little flustered, I jumped out, thinking maybe I had mistakenly parked in a handicap spot. Seeing I had not, I snatched the paper out from under the wiper blade with vindication, ready to go to court against the misgiven ticket...

As it turns out, it was a hand-written note that said "Nice car bro. - a fellow e92 man".

I stood there for a few seconds admiring the beautiful script, the irony (never has "bro" been so delicately written), and the sense of community between drivers. Thank you mystery man! I'll pass this note along when I see another e92...


----------

